# Sigelei Fuchai 213 Plus



## Dubz (16/11/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola (16/11/16)

@G-Step, what do you think? Same same, but different?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Michaelsa (16/11/16)

Same same, but pointless difference

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/11/16)

Colour screen...oh boohooo


----------



## VapingSquid (16/11/16)

I'd be more concerned about it carrying the 213 moniker...it'd better be 213w this time or the internet is going to have a field day

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## G-Step (16/11/16)

@skola Perhaps they fixed the temp control issue on this version. I dig the colour screen and puff counter actually  Release it with carbon fibre housing and I would declare this mod a winner!


----------

